# CPT for Laparoscopic Omentectomy?



## sdechy1

What is the CPT for a Laparoscopic Omentectomy?  I can only find an 'open' code - would this fall under an unlisted laparoscopic procedure?  HELP PLEASE!!??  Thanks for any help I can get.:


----------



## preserene

49255 for open. 
Lap-49329


----------



## sdechy1

Thank you for the help!!:d


----------

